# Refurbing Wheel trims



## MarkyVectra (Sep 9, 2011)

With winter coming up I will be putting my Winter wheels on the car at some point. I want to try and refurb my summer alloys. But I am a bit scared of making a mess of it.

So I thought about refurbing the wheel trims on our other car to see how I get on. If I make a mess of it I have a spare set anyway so it's only going to cost me my time and a bit of paint.

The wheel trims are scratched, scuffed and the paint is peeling off.

I was planning on treating the wheel trims just like alloys:
1) Sand them down to remove existing paint and light scratches
2) Fill any bigger scratches and marks
3) Spray can 2 coats of Primer
4) Spray can 2 coats of Paint
5) Spray can 3 coats of Laquer
6) Get the DA out and give it a polish 

Does this plan sound feasible and correct?
Can I use normal halfords spray paint for this?


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Ive just started doing a DIY job on my new wheels to go on the evo. no kerbing but the wheels themselves were pretty corroded. So taken a wire cup brush on the end of an angle grinder and a drill cub brush too and take all the flaky paint off and also key the old paint ready for the new stuff.

Once prepped then I would acid etch them and then....
prime x2-3 layers
colour x2-3 layers
clear coat x3-4 layers.

If you can lay down the paint well enough then you you wont need any flatting back or buffing.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

With plastics, you will need to plastic prime it first. It's an adhesion promoter for the primer. If you don't use the primer won't stick to the plastic and will end up flaking off. 
Before you prime them, just spray a light coat of plastic primer, leave to dry for ten mins. Then apply your primer as normal.


----------



## MarkyVectra (Sep 9, 2011)

I have seen plastic primer at halfords and was going to use that.

So how about:

1) Sand them down to remove existing paint and light scratches
2) Fill any bigger scratches and marks
3) Wipe down with IPA
4) Spray can 2-3 coats of Halfords Plastic Primer
5) Spray can 2-3 coats of Halfords wheel and wheel trim Paint
6) Spray can 3-4 coats of Halfords universal clear Lacquer
7) Get the DA out and give it a polish if needed


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

MarkyVectra said:


> I have seen plastic primer at halfords and was going to use that.
> 
> So how about:
> 
> ...


sounds right to me mate. Just remember any filler repairs you do on plastic. Keep the rubbing down paper as fine as possible, as plastics have a tendency to leave a rough surface if the grade of paper is to coarse, which will result in flatting through the primer to remove it.


----------

